# syslogd send logs from jail to root server



## graudeejs (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to configure syslog on server to receive logs from jails.

in /jails/test/etc/syslog.conf I added 

```
*.* @S[I]ERVER_IP[/I]
```

and in server /etc/rc.conf
I added syslogd_flags

```
syslogd_flags="-4C -a [I]JAIL_IP[/I]/32 -b [I]SERVER_IP[/I]"
```

and I added pf rule

```
pass quick on $eif inet proto udp from [I]JAIL_IP[/I] to [I]SERVER_IP[/I] port syslog keep state
```

But I don't seem to receive any logs

jails and server both have read IPs


Any ideas?


EDIT:
hmm just found this
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-syslogd.html
It explains what I'm missing 

EDIT:
needed to add entries in /etc/hosts


----------

